# Lasiodora difficilis



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone here own a Lasiodora difficilis what they like as i have one on the way?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a juvenile before I sold it. Supposed to be much the same as klugi and parahybana. Grow quite large with a large spiders attitude. Although I never saw my difficillis get angry with me, but my klugi is a grumpy bugger!

I was never able to find any decent husbandry advice on these. They are from Brazil. I kept mine around 70F and humidity around 70% and had no problems.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Dont they like it dry im struggling for husbandary on them..


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Possibly!

I had no problems keeping mine the way I did. Only had it about 6 months, moulted twice with me I think, so must of been doing something right!


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a BIG adult female and she is very gentle and docile and she is also mated too so fingers crossed for some slings!

Here's a couple pics of her










She was mated with 2 males...

















And ate the second :devil:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Most species of tarantula can be moved over to dry conditions as long as they're not wild caught. T. blondi come from one of the wettest climates in the world and yet I know several people who have kept them for a long time on fairly dry conditions. Personally I try to provide a bit of moisture for most of my rainforest species and that's where L. difficilis come from. These are commonly known as Brazilian Fire Red and although they don't reach the size of L. parahybana, rumoured to be 8" max, they have similar temperament, hunger and urticating hairs!
Here's some info on the L. parahybana from which you can follow similar conditions:
Brazilian Salmon Pink Tarantula Lasiodora parahybana
The Spider Diaries - Lasiodora parahybana Care Sheet


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 4" male who I've had since he was about 1" and keep him bone dry, at room temp, with just a water bowl, which i flood around when he's premoult. He does threat posture, but will run into his hide if close enough. He flicks a bit, but is generally a grumpy so and so, lol.

Hope this helps


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I acquired a juvenile difficilis last year at Poxicator's gathering in September. It seems to be quite a hungry spider and very fluffy at it's current legspan of around 3.5 inches. Visually it appears quite similar to a parahybana.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and advice its apprieciated. :notworthy:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

i have an adult female and she is skittish and flicks urticating hairs without fail , i keep her on the dry side and and use a coffee jar lid as a water bowl


----------

